# 2500K to 4.0 ghz... on stock cooling



## Perkomate (Apr 15, 2011)

got overclocking this chip is easy... hit 4.0ghz on stock cooling with a max temp of ~75 degrees Celcius using Intel Burn Test. hopefully going to order the Cooler Master Hyper 212 to keep it nice and chilly


----------



## Ankur (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats awesome, never seen hit 4Ghz at stock. Hope to see you doing a 5Ghz with the new cooler


----------



## Perkomate (Apr 15, 2011)

its that easy, all i did was increase the multiplyer amd reboot and test. Got it running at 3.7 for normal use


----------



## Ankur (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm, so 2500k has turbo boost to 3.7Ghz and base of 3.30 Ghz, I think now your base clock is 3.7Ghz for all 4 cores.


----------



## Perkomate (Apr 15, 2011)

lol yeah. warranty? pfft.


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 15, 2011)

Most chips can run 4.5ghz as a daily overclock very easily.  I've seen some hit 4.8ghz at 1.35v.

I'm guessing you are leaving voltages on auto?  If so, auto will probably put your Vcore voltage over 1.30 even at 4.0ghz.  At 4ghz, you probably only need around 1.15v which will drop your temps a good 10c most likely.


----------



## Perkomate (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks. ill try that later today and give it 10 passes on intel burn. ill post back with results!


----------



## Perkomate (Apr 16, 2011)

pushed it to 4.3 ghz with a lower vcore, though temps were a little high for day-to-day. For normal use ive got it at 4.0ghz with a vcore of 1.25 to make sure its super stable. gave it 10 passes on Intel Burn which it passed with flying colours. thanks for the advice!


----------



## jd132 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive got the 212, and im runnin 4.5 and it tops at 52C!!!


----------



## jasonn20 (Apr 16, 2011)

[URL=http://img860.imageshack.us/i/settings5ghz.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Apr 16, 2011)

How much better or necessary is it to have water cooling to run it at 4.0ghz everyday?

Or is the Cooler Master Hyper 212 more than enough for "only" 4.0ghz?


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 16, 2011)

ChrisUlrich said:


> How much better or necessary is it to have water cooling to run it at 4.0ghz everyday?
> 
> Or is the Cooler Master Hyper 212 more than enough for "only" 4.0ghz?



On sandy bridge or your Q9450 in your sig?

On the Q9450, sure it would help.  But on sandy bridge, extreme overkill.  The stock cooler is fine for 4ghz.




Perkomate said:


> pushed it to 4.3 ghz with a lower vcore, though temps were a little high for day-to-day. For normal use ive got it at 4.0ghz with a vcore of 1.25 to make sure its super stable. gave it 10 passes on Intel Burn which it passed with flying colours. thanks for the advice!



What Vcore at 4.3?


1.25 still seems like too much for 4ghz.  What kind of temps are you getting under load now?  

If you were intel burn test stable at 1.15v at 4ghz, just make it 1.175 if you want peace of mind.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Apr 16, 2011)

87dtna said:


> On sandy bridge or your Q9450 in your sig?
> 
> On the Q9450, sure it would help.  But on sandy bridge, extreme overkill.  The stock cooler is fine for 4ghz.
> 
> ...


I meant the Sandy Bridge, the 2600k more specifically.

You really think that going water cooling on the 2600k is useless?  The Coolermaster 212 is more than enough? That's unbelievable.  I can't wait to buy this thing.


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 16, 2011)

If all you want it 4ghz, yeah.  Most watercooled setups are running 4.6-4.8ghz as a daily overclock.  Most good air cooled setups are running 4.4-4.6ghz as a daily OC.  Stock cooler 4 to 4.2ghz.  It all depends on how well the chip will overclock as well.


----------



## Spesh (Apr 16, 2011)

You can easily hit 4Ghz on the 2500k without even raising the voltage. Since voltage increase is what causes the extra heat, you will have no problem with that OC.


----------



## Perkomate (Apr 16, 2011)

for some reason I had to increase the voltage quite a bit to get it stable; for my 4.3 run i was at a vcore of 1.275 just to keep it from getting BSOD. the max temp I hit at 4.3 was about 72 degrees measured by Core Temp 0.99.7.


----------



## jasonn20 (Apr 16, 2011)

Generally alot of the voltages can be reduced if your running a single Gpu then PCH should be fine with 1v, cpu pll can be reduced to 1.7, qpi/vtt depending on the power phase of the board can be fine at 1.02.   Not sure if your relying on auto voltages but they are not refined and will produce more heat in the majority of cases.


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 17, 2011)

Perkomate said:


> for some reason I had to increase the voltage quite a bit to get it stable; for my 4.3 run i was at a vcore of 1.275 just to keep it from getting BSOD. the max temp I hit at 4.3 was about 72 degrees measured by Core Temp 0.99.7.



OK at 4.3 sure, but at 4.0ghz was 1.15v stable?

Like I said most chips run ~4.5ghz at 1.35v, so 4.3 taking 1.275 is pretty normal.


----------



## Perkomate (Apr 17, 2011)

i tended to overcompensate on the voltages, simply because I hate the feeling of getting BSOD. I had it running at 1.250 just to be mega-sure of no failures. I might try to get the vcore down a little bit more today though just to be conservative on the temperatures.


----------

